# New Sponsor - Sillosocks Giveaway!



## nodakoutdoors.com

We've got yet another giveaway and another forum sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors.

Please help me welcome our newest forum sponsor, *SilloSock Decoys*.

Jim has been kind enough to donate yet more decoys to the site for a giveaway. I've got 1 dozen of the new Economy Sillosocks to be given away to 5 individuals.

*All you have to do to win is welcome Jim and SilloSocks as sponsors here to Nodak Outdoors. I will run this to the end of the month.*

Good luck everyone, and thank you Jim.

:beer:


----------



## zettler

On behalf of my fellow Illinois Non-Resident hunters that LOVE North Dakota and plan to re-locate their upon retirement, I would like to welcome Jim and SilloSocks as NEW sponsors here at Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## Leo Porcello

A great big welcome and thanks to Jim and SilloSock Decoys for being a sponsor!!


----------



## faithsdave

Welcome and thank you. :beer:


----------



## FACE

Much thanks to Jim!! Especially after he was able to get my order of 40 dozen windsocks put together for me pretty much last minute right before my big spring hunt after my garage fire wiped out most of my hunting toys!!! By the way Jim...They worked like a charm!!!!!
Again, Thanks.
FACE


----------



## Remington06

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors. it sure is good to have another great sponsor of our fine sport of waterfowling


----------



## mallardhunter

Welcome Jim and SilloSock Decoys thanks for the giveaway :beer: Thanks for comming to the site, you won't regret it


----------



## beater

welcome Jim and SilloSock Decoys Thanks for the support


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine

Welcome from the fabulous Left coast Jim! SilloSocks are lookin' good--"Darn Fine Decoys!"

Jeff Given


----------



## KEN W

Welcome aboard.... :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter

welcome


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Welcome Jim and thanks for the chance on the sillosocks.


----------



## muskat

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks!! Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## Shu

welcome and thanks for your sponsorship of the site


----------



## dekehunter

Welcome and Thanks! Great product!


----------



## WARDEN247

Welcome Jim and thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## jp

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks!!


----------



## djleye

Welcome Jim, and thank you!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## fox412

Welcome Jim and SilloSock Decoys and thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## DuckBuster

:welcome: Thanks, Jim!!


----------



## jhegg

Thank you Jim and SilloSocks for being a sponsor at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## nickle ditch

Welcome Jim and Silosocks. Thanks for sponsoring this great site.


----------



## tumblebuck

Jim, 
Thanks for the offer and your sponsorship!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Welcome Jim and SiloSocks! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Thanks a bunch for the giveaway, and welcome to the site!! :welcome:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Welcome Jim and Sillosocks. Thanks for sponsoring the site.


----------



## waterwolf

Thanks Jim and Sillosocks for being the newest sponsor
to the awesome website.


----------



## SDNDhtr

Welcome and thank you for sponsoring the best hunting site on the net.


----------



## oldfireguy

Welcome to Jim! Hunt long, and prosper.


----------



## always_outdoors

Jim and Sillosocks! Welcome to the best sportsman's website in the country!


----------



## cbirch

Jim! Welcome to the site. If the Sillsocks are half as good as your Windsocks, they will be killer!

Chad


----------



## spoiler92

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks as sponsors here to Nodak Outdoors!

Spoiler92


----------



## lundq

Welcome, welcome.


----------



## fishhook

Welcome and thanks for the generosity!


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Welcome to the forum Jim, Sillosocks are a great decoy to the industry.


----------



## Decoyer

Welcome and thankyou


----------



## Ref

Welcome Jim and thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## The Warden

I must say Jim, buy associating yourself with an outfit like nodakoutdoors.com you will receive much attention from the fowling community, not just in North Dakota but all over the country...if not the world. Your product caught my eye last fall on this very site, and I live in central Iowa; not exactly a waterfowl Mecca, but when it's in your blood &#8230;well you know. So I say welcome and can't wait to get my hands on your decoys, wish me luck.
Most Sincerely,
Shane McLaughlin
Marshall County, Iowa


----------



## J.D.

Welcome and thanks! :beer:


----------



## leadshot

Thanks Jim and silsocks for sponsoring Nodak Outdoors :beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350

Welcome and thanks for the oppurtunity
:beer:


----------



## sierra03

welcome Jim and SilloSock Decoys Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## sleeplessnights3

welcome and thank you for your sponsership!!!!


----------



## fungalsnowgoose

Welcome Jim, Silo socks are great product I sure enjoyed hunting over them on the big hunt this spring.


----------



## mngooser

Welcome and thank you.


----------



## bullocklabradors

Welcome to Jim and SilloSock Decoys, thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## purepower

on be half of me and all my non-member hunting buddies, welcome to the site and thaks for being a sponsor.


----------



## Madison

Welcome and thanks to Jim and Sillosocks.. 
Put me in..


----------



## win4win

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks!!! Thanks for the support!


----------



## jp

Welcome Jim and thanks for the chance on the sillosocks


----------



## cgreeny

Welcome Jim and thanks for being a sponsor. great decoys.


----------



## north14

Welcome!!! Thanks for being a sponsor!! :beer:


----------



## drjongy

Welcome Jim, and SilloSocks, as sponsors to Nodak Outdoors! Thank you for the giveaway as well.


----------



## MSG Rude

Tanks guys for the toys and welcome home.


----------



## goosehunter21

Thanks Jim for sponsoring Nodakoutdoors


----------



## dlip

Thanks for taking the time and money to support a growing site. It benefits us all.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Thanks for sponsoring such a great site! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks Jim and Silo-socks for becoming a sponsor. ALso give aways like this shows the bond between use hunters. Thanks everyone.
Chuck Smith


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thanks jim for the support!! and welcome to the site


----------



## DUtyler

thanks jim they look awsome


----------



## Chris Schulz

thanks jim. nice socks 8)


----------



## Draker16

welcome Jim and SilloSocks :beer:


----------



## qwakk

Jim and sillosocks, welcome and thank you for your sponsorship and the opportunity to win these fab. decoys. You will be getting my order soon!!


----------



## gaddy getter

Welcome Jim and thanks for the great opportunity :wink:


----------



## Metalman

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Splake

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks
Thanks


----------



## goose killer

Welcome silosocks and jim to nodak outdoors.


----------



## slsbury1

:lol: welcome and thank you.


----------



## jamartinmg2

Welcome SilloSocks! Thanks for the great givaway opportunity!


----------



## sdh20fowl

welcome! sillosocks rock!


----------



## Goose Hunter

A BIG Welcome to you Jim and SilloSock Decoys


----------



## Skrippa

Welcome Jim and Sillosock decoys


----------



## 10gagoosin

Welcome to Jim and Sillosock decoys. Thanks for the chance to win a great product.


----------



## yotebuster

Welcome Jim and sillosocks! :lol:


----------



## ChrisP

Thanks for your sponsorship Jim, gotta love those SilloSocks!


----------



## lundq

Welcome and Thanks!


----------



## jsbourbon89

Thanks Jim and silsocks for sponsoring Nodak Outdoors , silosocks are great , couldn't have a better sponsor !


----------



## TT

Thanks Jim and silosocks ,cool product


----------



## pappyhat

Thanks Jim and Silosocks. Welcome to a great site. Hope to use your product this fall in ND. Good luck to all.


----------



## Maverick

Welcome and thanks guys....


----------



## MnDiver

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks!!


----------



## Click9

Welcome Jim & Sillosock Decoys! Thanks for the donations.


----------



## goosehauler22

Jim thanks for sponsoring Nodak. I think the silosocks look great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dunkonu

Thanks for the sponsorship SilloSock Decoys, and the decoy giveaway.
WELCOME


----------



## JEDJR

Jim, Welcome to Nodak Outdoors, and thanks for your support!


----------



## NEHONKERZ

Welcome Jim,
Great decoys, oh yeah Toad says Hi too!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Welcome guys, thanks for the sponsorship. This truely is a great site.


----------



## Choclab

Thank you Jim and Sillosock for being a sponsor on a great site!


----------



## pinecone

Welcome to Nodak outdoors Jim!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Welcome and thanks ! :beer:


----------



## Springer

Welcome Jim and Silosocks.
Good to have you at NoDak Outdoors.


----------



## duketter

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks as sponsors here to Nodak Outdoors!!!! Thanks


----------



## bgoldhunter

Good to have you...welcome, welcome


----------



## Drew W

welcome aboard


----------



## MChase

Welcome Jim and silosocks and thanks for being a sponsor on such a great site!!


----------



## tombuddy_90

I would like to thank Jim and SiloSocks. What a great decoy and what a way to help out such a great site for hunting.

THANKS Thomas


----------



## joespiek

Thanks Jim for helping sponser a great website.

Good luck to all in the fast approaching early season.


----------



## Goodfella

Welcome! Thanks Jim and SilloSocks


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Welcome Jim and Silosocks to NoDak outdoors. Thanks for being a sponsor... :beer:


----------



## Acemallard

Welcome to the site and thanks for the give away

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## Watchm!

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks!!


----------



## kody

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks as a sponsors to Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## range 2

Welcome!! This is a great site to support. Have seen your product, and it looks good.

Thanks


----------



## guppy

Welcome and thanks


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Welcome to a great site Jim, Sillosocks are one fine decoy.
Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## TWEET SD

Welcome/Thanks!


----------



## quackattack

Welcome to the site!!! Thanks for the giveaway guys.


----------



## sportsman18

Welcome to the site you wont be disappointed with nodak at all. Thanks for the great giveaway!!


----------



## Duck Commander

Thanks Sillosocks and welcome


----------



## dleva

Thanks and welcome to the site!!!


----------



## H2O_Tech

Thank you Jim and SilloSocks for being a sponsor.


----------



## mikec

Welcome Mr. Druliner. :beer:

Ready to move to MN yet?? k:


----------



## cranebuster

Thanks a bunch Jim looking forward to using mine this fall.


----------



## woodpecker

Welcome Jim and SiloSocks! Thanks for the giveaway :beer:


----------



## Ithaca1

Thanks Jim. You have a quality product


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Great product and thanks for the spnsorship!


----------



## englishpointer

I would like to welcome you to this Great sight and hope you enjoy the passion that this place can envoke.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Welcome and thanks to Jim and SilloSock Decoys for being a sponsor!!

Good Luck All!


----------



## dakotaoutdoors

Thanks Jim and Silosocks for sponsoring NoDak Outdoors. It is generous people like you that help to promote the outdoors activities that we all enjoy. Thanks again.


----------



## Dean

Welcome to Jim and SilloSocks for sponsoring Nodak Outdoors


----------



## R y a n

Thanks Jim!

Welcome aboard Sillosocks....

You won't be disappointed! :lol:

Benelli


----------



## JOBrien

welcome to the site

Put me in please


----------



## huntin1

Welcome aboard Sillosocks!

Thanks fors sponsering Nodak Outdoors.

huntin1


----------



## Chris Benson

Hi Jim,

Welcome to Nodakoutdoors! I have been looking to pick up some your Canada decoys, they look awesome. :beer:

Any idea when they will be ready?


----------



## FowlTrouble

Being the proud owner of a dozen sillosocks I can tell you these things are great. The movement is unbelievable.

Welcome, new sponsor. Lots of good info here.

Doug Boyd


----------



## dogdigger

Thanks JIM for helping to feed my addiction to NODAKOUTDOORS!!!

mark


----------



## twinterhalter

Jim,
Great product. I have some of your windsocks and they are a superior windsock. I imagine these sillosocks are just as good. Welcome to the forum. Tim


----------



## 4tule

Welcome Jim and SilloSocks as sponsors here to Nodak Outdoors. Your decoys are great! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Welcome aboard Sillosocks... :wink:


----------



## 6162rk

WELCOME TO NODAK OUTDOORS. I ALREADY HAVE PURCHASED SILO SOCKS BUT MORE IS BETTER. AGAIN THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND WELCOME.


----------



## mngooser

Welcome, I would love to get my hands of some of those sillosocks.
Thanks.


----------



## bjorn

Welcome to the site and thank you!!!![/b]


----------



## northdakotakid

thanks for the support


----------



## duck991

Welcome and thanks for joining the best hunting site on the net


----------



## Niles Short

thanks jim and have always loved those silos...


----------



## gonegoosey

If you shot up all your shells and have nothing but rocks. Don't sweat it "bring "em in close with Sillosocks!! Welcome aboard!!!!!


----------



## ndslim

Thanks Jim, we appreciate your sponsorship of the Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## h20fowler

Jim.....welcom to nodak outdoors and thanks for being a sponsor.  
Your Dekes look great cant wait unitill the canadas are out. 
good hunting....isaac


----------



## RCAnderson

welcome Jim and SilloSocks


----------



## stevepike

Welcome aboard Jim and SilloSocks and thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## Snow Hunter

Welcome Jim and Thank you for sponsoring nodak Outdoors!!! Keep making those great decoys, I love them. I can't wait to get my hands on some of those canadian and mallard sillosocks!!! Keep up the great work.


----------



## bratlabs

Welcome Jim, I need all the dekes I can get because I cant call worth a crap. Thanks for the chance at some Sillosocks.


----------



## nwtfguy

Thanks, welcome aboard.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Entries are closed.

Thanks to everyone for entering.


----------

